# Cruel baby names?



## missllama (Jun 2, 2009)

Was talking with my sister inlaws the other day they wanted to know if we have thought of a name yet, supposedly my partner thought it would be funny if our son has the initials FART as his name he has been talking about it with them secretly lol
i really hope he is joking, no way will our baby be called something like
Frank Adam Robert Thuen poor bugger!

Has anyone on here been named something funny or have anyone in the family etc who has?


----------



## Serpentess (Jun 2, 2009)

I know of a kid who's mother was on drugs when she gave birth and named the kid 'Rainbow'.

I thought that was cruel.


----------



## AnimalLuva (Jun 2, 2009)

One lady had a whole crap load of kids that she named after fruit, something around 4,5 kids and they all had names like Orange, pear, mango, ect. Imagine That!


----------



## Chris1 (Jun 2, 2009)

haha, fart would be funny as long as the kids at school dont catch on, lol,..!1 

my brother was actually seeing a girl called Rainbow, her surname was Luck (not sure on spelling, she was from singapore)


----------



## reptilefan95 (Jun 2, 2009)

What about Jamie Oliver's kids names Daisy Boo and what ever the other ones are!!


----------



## missllama (Jun 2, 2009)

lmao boo! 

rainbow is a tad odd... i dont think id appreciate being called that if i got landed with that name lol
and fruit names are horrible lol


----------



## kaylaismyth (Jun 2, 2009)

I know two sisters, Flame and Ocean...


----------



## jessb (Jun 2, 2009)

Jaimie Oliver's kids are Poppy Honey, Daisy Boo, and Petal Blossom Rainbow - three little flowers - quite beautiful I think! I really like those hippie, flower-child names. I think "Summer" for a little girl is lovely too.

Bob Geldof has Fifi Trixibelle, Peaches Honeyblossom and Little Pixie which are pretty cool too, but a bit more out there!


----------



## reptilefan95 (Jun 2, 2009)

ha no way flame and ocean!! thats gotta be a joke poor kids!!


----------



## captive_fairy (Jun 2, 2009)

My aunts name is Treasure, she changed it when she was little (not legally, but hardly anyone knows her by her real name)...My brother just had a son and named him Bremen...It sounds like your saying Brendan wrong or something.


----------



## missllama (Jun 2, 2009)

flame? and ocean? bahahhaa

father inlaw said that theres a kid at his work called pheonix i thought that was a horrible name lol


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Jun 2, 2009)

I really feel sorry for the poor kids who cop these names because of their parents selfishness. A bogan friend of my sister named her two kids Dream and Heaven...


----------



## missllama (Jun 2, 2009)

dream and heaven they would get alot of crap in school  
a girl i studied with a few years ago was called angel... i think thats a pretty horrible name for anyone lol 
i knew someone with the middle name jesus i thought that was a bit odd but maby its normal overseas...


----------



## barbed_wire_dove (Jun 2, 2009)

Frank Zappa named his kids Moon Unit (girl), Dweezil (boy), Ahmet, and Diva Muffin. lol.

and i have friends that named their child Destiny, because they saw it written on the side of a caravan in the park they were living in. hahaha.

poor kids...


----------



## Southern_Forest_Drag (Jun 2, 2009)

I dont really have a problem with summer although i wouldnt name my kid that.
My cousins just had a kid and called it Arthur *** :shock:


----------



## missllama (Jun 2, 2009)

lol i am curious to know what *** is sothern forest drag lol!

ewww dweezil that is HORRIBLE lmao i vote number 1 for that being the worst name listed so far on this thread haha


----------



## jessieJEALOUSY (Jun 2, 2009)

one of my mates, his dad's name IS jesus.
i got a good laugh at that.
who would do that D:


----------



## ShnakeyGirl (Jun 2, 2009)

Craig Lowndes named his daughter Chilli Blue...


----------



## captive_fairy (Jun 2, 2009)

most of the ones named jesus are pronounced 'hey zeus'


----------



## barbed_wire_dove (Jun 2, 2009)

To make it worse, wait til you hear where it came from... lol.

His mum had a funny looking toe which had been the source of family amusement so often that it had aquired a `technical name': it wasn't a toe - it was a ``Dweezil.'' 

So they decided that it would be a good name for a child.

Makes you all warm and fuzzy, doesnt it? lol :shock:


----------



## Lozza (Jun 2, 2009)

LOL Moon Unit Zappa is awesome :lol:

This thread reminds me of Meet the Parents lol, might go and watch it again hehe Gaylord & Pamela Martha Focker.


----------



## abbott75 (Jun 2, 2009)

Southern_Forest_Drag said:


> I dont really have a problem with summer although i wouldnt name my kid that.
> *My cousins just had a kid* and called it Arthur *** :shock:



Is that legal?:shock:



:lol::lol:


----------



## Sarah24 (Jun 2, 2009)

Well my name means Pincess *****.......lucky me..... =S

Also apparently overseas...someone named their kid Adolf Hitler as the kids first name...not sure of the last name tho....and their second kid had the middle name "Aryan Race". I think thats just plain cruel...but apparently the kids have to get a legal name change as soon as they turn 18 under govt order or sumtin....not exactly sure.....


----------



## bongie555 (Jun 2, 2009)

overseas strange odd names arent so cruel but when they migrate to countires like australia then it can be difficult. i have cousins o/s with names like 'mayonnaise', 'pickles' and 'boy'. and I have cousin who's mum named her 'Nympha Grace' but understandably dropped the first part when she came here to live.


----------



## Southern_Forest_Drag (Jun 2, 2009)

Sarah24 said:


> Well my name means Pincess *****.......lucky me..... =S
> 
> Also apparently overseas...someone named their kid Adolf Hitler as the kids first name..



lol ^

haha i ment cousin* abbott75


----------



## Drazzy (Jun 2, 2009)

As i work in a call center i hear alot of names every day some that have made me laugh are

candy
rain
tree
storm

then you always get your crazy ethnic names but idk what they mean..


----------



## Serpentess (Jun 2, 2009)

missllamathuen said:


> dream and heaven they would get alot of crap in school
> a girl i studied with a few years ago was called angel... i think thats a pretty horrible name for anyone lol
> i knew someone with the middle name jesus i thought that was a bit odd but maby its normal overseas...




There's a security guard at our shipping centre called Angel... 
Flippin' weird name.


----------



## ravan (Jun 2, 2009)

missllamathuen said:


> dream and heaven they would get alot of crap in school
> a girl i studied with a few years ago was called angel... i think thats a pretty horrible name for anyone lol
> i knew someone with the middle name jesus i thought that was a bit odd but maby its normal overseas...



its really common in hispanic countries (i think) 
they pronounce it he-zuss


im a fan out slightly odd names, i think its unique 
if i ever has a boy, i want to call him hunter.....

oh & i went out with a dude called stormm, his mum named him after a character in the bold and the beautiful or something... i loled


----------



## ravan (Jun 2, 2009)

Sarah24 said:


> Well my name means Pincess *****.......lucky me..... =S
> 
> Also apparently overseas...someone named their kid Adolf Hitler as the kids first name...not sure of the last name tho....and their second kid had the middle name "Aryan Race". I think thats just plain cruel...but apparently the kids have to get a legal name change as soon as they turn 18 under govt order or sumtin....not exactly sure.....



yea this was in america, apparantly his parents were nazi's or something...


----------



## missllama (Jun 2, 2009)

Yea i gathered it might be more common overseas but over here it does sound a bit odd... lol

i dont want a common name like mat, adam, sam, tom etc for our bub but i dont want the name to be to wacky

ravan u no whats funny hunter was the only name i suggested that my partner liked! but everyone els i know has hated it lol so thats what was making me think not too but im so glad i have found someone who likes it now lol!


----------



## Lollypop (Jun 2, 2009)

What's wrong with u guys!!!!

All my kids names are listed above!


----------



## =bECS= (Jun 2, 2009)

I knew a guy at school called Wayne King
No joke, he used to cop crap all the time, say it fast, you will get what i mean


----------



## missllama (Jun 2, 2009)

becs i honestly had no idea how that was odd at first i was thinking uhhh yea ok.... 

took me a minute lmao!

poor guy!!

did the parents do that on purpose or only realise down the track that they had given him such an embarassing name lol


----------



## =bECS= (Jun 2, 2009)

Not sure, his brother was in my year, he had a normal name, Anthony.
My step father knew his parents, his old man was a little weird.


----------



## chondrogreen (Jun 2, 2009)

I knew of a girl named Susan Ridge or Sue ridge for short.
Also knew a Theressa Brown & Robin Banks


----------



## =bECS= (Jun 2, 2009)

What do you call a boy whos born in autumn? Russell
I always remember that from a lame joke book i read in primary school!


----------



## sarah_m (Jun 2, 2009)

The worst ones i have heard are River Hawk (boy), Cocoa (which makes me think of a fluffy dog), and Maybe (girl), which i thought was awful!!!

Have heard of someone calling their kid Colin Owen David, which is fine except that their last name is Fish.
Also of a little girl named Ima, last name Bug. Ima Bug, that is cruel!

Not as bad, but my parents were going to call me Veronica, until someone pointed out that my initials would be VD, and perhaps i might get teased.


----------



## sarah_m (Jun 2, 2009)

OH, and my brother in laws cousin is called Wyatt William Wallis Wilkinson.


----------



## Lozza (Jun 2, 2009)

chondrogreen said:


> I knew of a girl named Susan Ridge or Sue ridge for short.
> Also knew a Theressa Brown & Robin Banks


 :lol: LOL
I know a woman called Barb Dwyer :lol:


----------



## Jimbobulan (Jun 2, 2009)

One of my school freinds dad was named Hillary. ( He was irish) The guy from My name is earl, jason lee named his son instructor pilot!


----------



## ravan (Jun 2, 2009)

Jimbobulan said:


> One of my school freinds dad was named Hillary. ( He was irish) The guy from My name is earl, jason lee named his son instructor pilot!



i think it was inspektor pilot lol.... whatever it was... im sure it had weird k in it.. lol


----------



## Kersten (Jun 2, 2009)

I think the best/worst celeb baby names ever have to be Moon Unit and Dweezil Zappa, Pilot Inspektor Lee and Audio Science (not sure of last name but mum is Shannyn Sossamon).

As for us regular joes.....I went to school with a Wayne Kerr, a Sonny Day (who had flaming red hair) and Mike Hunt.


----------



## sarah_m (Jun 2, 2009)

Our friends have a grand son named Ixar

And there is an American swimmer named Misty Hymen.....
I'm betting she got teased at school!!!!


----------



## whcasual79 (Jun 2, 2009)

i used to go to skool with a kid whose name was THE DAN ... and dats fair dinkum


----------



## Sel (Jun 2, 2009)

I like different names, but not going overboard

I know a little girl called "Blaze" which i think is rediculous...reminds me of a horse lol I also went to school with a girl called kirriakoulla (not sure on spelling!) and she was called koulla (cool-er) for short

Angel is a pretty name..not sure id name my kid that though


----------



## Sarah24 (Jun 2, 2009)

I actually kinda like the name Angel....lol...and I'm also into kinda weird names...but not ones that are TOO out there. My dad went to school with some people with weird names...there was Drew Peacock (say it fast), Richard Head and Richard Herring (D*ck Fish).
My mum grew up in New Guinnea and there were some weird names there...the worst one was the housegirl Kivai calling her son Fish 'N' Chips


----------



## Mudimans (Jun 2, 2009)

My old man is a golf profresional so he named me Greg Norman and my brother David Graham, oh and i once met a man named Richard Gobbler, poor bugger


----------



## spydalover (Jun 2, 2009)

i have a cousin named olive and what about pete wentz and ashley simpsons sons name Bronx Mowgli Wentz or bmw


----------



## Fuscus (Jun 2, 2009)

Kersten said:


> I think the best/worst celeb baby names ever have to be Moon Unit and Dweezil Zappa,


and he said he never used drugs

My wife's sisters husband is a sailor and I am certain that they named their first girl after a worker he knows in a overseas port - Trixie :shock:


----------



## Pujols (Jun 2, 2009)

Well apparently my mates father went to school witha bloke named Wayne Ker


----------



## 888lowndes888 (Jun 2, 2009)

sarah_m said:


> The worst ones i have heard are River Hawk (boy), Cocoa (which makes me think of a fluffy dog), and Maybe (girl), which i thought was awful!!!
> 
> Have heard of someone calling their kid Colin Owen David, which is fine except that their last name is Fish.
> Also of a little girl named Ima, last name Bug. Ima Bug, that is cruel!
> ...


 If your middle name starts with a T your initials are still STD. You hear about all the different Wayne ones but my fathers boss's name is Wayne Carter. It took me ages to pick up on it but say it fast. Not as obvious as some but I still stirr him when I see him lol.


----------



## Ishah (Jun 2, 2009)

A girl I work with, her name is Blue...And two kids I babysat, their names were Thor and Reuban. I felt kinda weird like I was in some old viking town or something. I also go to work with a guy called Race Toohey. OH and my cousin's current girlfriend's name is Eta, she is Norwegian, so that might have something to do with it, but I can't help but laugh and make jokes... i.e. Did ya Eta? - lame joke but its all I can think of right now...draining day...


----------



## kidsheart (Jun 2, 2009)

a mates accountants name is "Guy Pounder".
ive met a few other funny ones but cant remember at this point in time


----------



## captive_fairy (Jun 2, 2009)

my old next door neighbour named her kids Unique,and I dont remember his little bros name but it was pretty strange


----------



## ShnakeyGirl (Jun 2, 2009)

My ex boyfriends name was Stacy...


----------



## snocodile (Jun 2, 2009)

lol some of the ones on here are really funny:lol::lol:

ive got a friend whos middle name is Blaze whick i think is pretty cool8)8)8)


----------



## smeejason (Jun 2, 2009)

once heard a lady yelling at her 2 little twin boys " put that down axl and angus" :shock::shock:
and no it was not at morayfield it was in noosa.....:lol::lol:


----------



## haymista (Jun 2, 2009)

i have a friend called helen philipa hamberger
shes gonna make an awsome housewife


----------



## ravan (Jun 2, 2009)

lol... oh! this girl i went to school with named her kid saylor. 
and her other one jordaen


----------



## missllama (Jun 2, 2009)

ShnakeyGirl said:


> My ex boyfriends name was Stacy...



u should be proud to call him an ex then LOL stacy bahahhahaha


----------



## Pujols (Jun 2, 2009)

Theres a girl in my grade named Kelly Hart..... didn't take long for kids to work ot it rhymed with smelly fart


----------



## Lesa (Jun 2, 2009)

We had a child enrol at our school who's name was "Preshus Tiara" - bad enough the parents named her Precious - but the least they could do was spell it right. We also have one at the moment called Galaxzee. 

They need someone working at The Registry for Births with a big rubber stamp saying - "WakeUp D*ckh*ad - you can't name a kid THAT!!!"


----------



## Vixen (Jun 2, 2009)

There was a kid in primary school I used to know called Blade.


----------



## Dave (Jun 2, 2009)

What is wrong with Blade....


----------



## Kris (Jun 2, 2009)

What's right with it?


----------



## Stranger (Jun 2, 2009)

Yeh .. Sunday rose... ... SUNDAY ROAST


----------



## haymista (Jun 2, 2009)

i have a mate called blade, n hes bros called dare. kinda cool names imo


----------



## Allies_snakes (Jun 2, 2009)

AnimalLuva said:


> One lady had a whole crap load of kids that she named after fruit, something around 4,5 kids and they all had names like Orange, pear, mango, ect. Imagine That!


 
Funny, i went to a hippy primary school on the sunny coast, we had, Theresa, Apple & Mango Tree (Tree is their last name)...I didnt get it at first but later explained, Theresa Tree = Tree (is a) tree...weirdos


----------



## Allies_snakes (Jun 2, 2009)

P.S...My mates kids are named Banjo and Reef


----------



## Jay84 (Jun 2, 2009)

A girl at my work is called 'Poyote Moon'. Poyote (if i have spelled it right) is a hullucinagenic cactus!!! you crush up the seeds and eat them. they work well tho! lol


----------



## haymista (Jun 2, 2009)

peyote? :shock::shock::shock:


----------



## KaaTom (Jun 2, 2009)

Well there are some very Ummm different names going round...

My sister named her youngest boy Hunter, my brothers daughter is Anakai, I named my son Rhiordan, my mothers name is Alexia

There certainly can be worse names though


----------



## barbed_wire_dove (Jun 2, 2009)

Jay84 said:


> A girl at my work is called 'Poyote Moon'. Poyote (if i have spelled it right) is a hullucinagenic cactus!!! you crush up the seeds and eat them. they work well tho! lol


 

hahahaha thats fantastic.


----------



## Mle00 (Jun 2, 2009)

I come from hippie country..no names suprise me (the family of siblings..Tree, Alladdin, Freedom & Jarrah) ...I know 5 Sky's..admittedly one is Sky-Blue..a friend named Rainforest has a son Lief, dont know what his brother River named his kid..
Beats Gary!


----------



## missllama (Jun 2, 2009)

are u telling me u no someone called tree??
jarrah isnt an odd one, but alladin i can picture nothing but that stupid cartoon person lol


----------



## sarah_m (Jun 2, 2009)

888lowndes888 said:


> If your middle name starts with a T your initials are still STD. .


Well i'm glad my middle name starts with L then!
And i changed my maiden name when i got married so i am now SLM, was so excited to get a new last name, Dickson is a pretty shocking last name to grow up with if you are a girl!!!


----------



## chilli (Jun 2, 2009)

chantelle_savage said:


> I know of a kid who's mother was on drugs when she gave birth and named the kid 'Rainbow'.
> 
> I thought that was cruel.



what naming your kid 'rainbow', or being on drugs when pregnant.


----------



## Smokey (Jun 2, 2009)

i knew this guy called Andrew bates, 

he got a letter in the mail and brought it to school,.

he was laughing so hard, the letter said " To Master ****** " :lol:

mr ,mrs ,master ect ect


----------



## xScarlettex (Jun 2, 2009)

AnimalLuva said:


> One lady had a whole crap load of kids that she named after fruit, something around 4,5 kids and they all had names like Orange, pear, mango, ect. Imagine That!



haha i think that lady goes by the name gwyneth paltrow lol
there was a girl in my year whos name was candice whoare, little surprise she god called 'candy *****' in school, and another guy i know changed his name to 'mushroom suzuki rainbow' lol


----------



## discomat (Jun 2, 2009)

i know a girl named poppy. her parents are mega hippies but. i also knew an ablino guy in high school who's last name was white...... he copped it a little


----------



## chilli (Jun 2, 2009)

Dave said:


> Mike Hunt.



since SofO is on tomorrow night, here's a bit of trivia, the name quoted is Michael Devere's real name, he adopted Devere (his mother's maiden name) when the teasing started at primary school.


----------



## Ishah (Jun 2, 2009)

Oh that totally reminds me! My mum's mum's maiden name was C. Hunt for short... HER mum's name was ANOTHER C. Hunt, and mum's cousins, Kerry Hunt, K. Hunt and Kevin Hunt...K. Hunt... AND.... Mum's married name....T. K. Watts....No two guesses why she always signs with her middle initial in her name  She thought she'd get me back by making my middle name start with "T" and hence initial "T"... LOL! My whole family is full of female genitalia :lol:  Oh well... S...Happens... Just sign my name without my middle initial 

Haha now i need to find some stuffed up name to get my children with! lol and continue the family "tradition"! :lol:


----------



## Stranger (Jun 2, 2009)

Who would name there daughter Lama Thuen  Jks lama.


----------



## sarah_m (Jun 2, 2009)

My brother in law has some shocking names picked out for his kids (hence why they dont have any ATM) For girls he has Blaze and Storm and for boys he has Kit (as in Night Rider) and Z.
Yep. just the letter, he thinks Z Hendrix sounds cool............ We keep telling him it doesnt!!!


----------



## abbott75 (Jun 3, 2009)

sarah_m said:


> My brother in law has some shocking names picked out for his kids (hence why they dont have any ATM) For girls he has Blaze and Storm and for boys he has Kit (as in Night Rider) and Z.
> Yep. just the letter, he thinks Z Hendrix sounds cool............ We keep telling him it doesnt!!!



Zee, or Zed?

Suggest V, much less ambiguity :lol:


----------



## itbites (Jun 3, 2009)

Andy.


----------



## Dragonwolf (Jun 3, 2009)

My ex insisted we name our beautiful daughter Summer. It suits her perfectly but she has regularly complained about the ribbing and name modifications she gets from other kids.....they call her Winter, Autumn, Spring and now that she's a teen the boys ask her if she's hot as summer.
I remember hating my name for most of my life too. 
I think no matter what people name their kids there will be someone who makes a comment about it. That being said tho......some parents need a kick up the rear for their stupid decisions.


----------



## ninja_vs_python (Jun 3, 2009)

My girlfriend went to a school with a guy named Jack Gough. (as in jack-off)

The teachers would mark the roll and say "Jack... ... ... Gough" because if they said it too fast then everyone would piss their pants with laughter. 

And my friend's old boss was an asian guy named Sung Ting Wong. (as in "OH NO: SOMETHING WRONG!")


----------



## Mle00 (Jun 3, 2009)

missllamathuen said:


> are u telling me u no someone called tree??
> jarrah isnt an odd one, but alladin i can picture nothing but that stupid cartoon person lol


 

Yeah its funny but these people are also some of the the most genuine, caring and intelligent...and surprisingly non judgemental ~ now wouldnt that be nice, after a while nothing surprises you.
A well 'to-do' straight down the line cousin of mine called her daughter Fleur...oh darhhling how fashionable..bet that bitch can fight!
the only one I have a problem wiht is a freind who called her firstborn 'Lucifer' ?? are you asking for issues


----------



## redbellybite (Jun 3, 2009)

smeejason said:


> once heard a lady yelling at her 2 little twin boys " put that down axl and angus" :shock::shock:
> and no it was not at morayfield it was in noosa.....:lol::lol:


 whats so strange about axel and angus?


----------



## Kersten (Jun 3, 2009)

Mle00 said:


> I come from hippie country..no names suprise me (the family of siblings..Tree, Alladdin, Freedom & Jarrah) ...I know 5 Sky's..admittedly one is Sky-Blue..a friend named Rainforest has a son Lief, dont know what his brother River named his kid..
> Beats Gary!



You've just reminded me....I know of a Fern and Raven....the poor little tackers.

And I thought I might have been pushing it to call my daughter Niamh, I feel so much better now after reading this and at least she never cops any grief for her name :lol:


----------



## redbellybite (Jun 3, 2009)

The weirdest names have been at my kids schools ...Harmony..Tempest..Saphire..and Santasia {girls}
Brackish ...Buston...Drake....Zeal {boys ...}


----------



## pythons73 (Jun 3, 2009)

A friend of mine name is Wayne King,aka ****ing....


----------



## Mle00 (Jun 3, 2009)

the hardest part is when pople introduce thier kids/friends what ever, and your like "oh I had a dog named that"...lol..lol


----------



## JasonL (Jun 3, 2009)

Boxing great George Forman, had 10 kids, his five sons names are George... G Jr, G III, GIV, GV, & GVI


----------



## ravan (Jun 3, 2009)

Mle00 said:


> A well 'to-do' straight down the line cousin of mine called her daughter Fleur...oh darhhling how fashionable..bet that bitch can fight!
> the only one I have a problem wiht is a freind who called her firstborn 'Lucifer' ?? are you asking for issues



lol is she a fan of harry potter :lol:

and i quite lucifer.... i kinda wanted to name a kid that too.... but you know, you can always shorten it to luke


----------



## ravan (Jun 3, 2009)

oh! there was a kid that wnet to school with my sister, his name was queensland! we know who theyre going for in the state of origin lol


----------



## sarah_m (Jun 3, 2009)

abbott75 said:


> Zee, or Zed?
> :lol:


 Pronounced Zee, but just the letter Z


----------



## captive_fairy (Jun 3, 2009)

I had sisters at a preschool i worked at named Ebony, Jade and Amber and their cousins were Ruby and Crystal...nice by themselves, but naming all your kids after rocks?


----------



## ravan (Jun 3, 2009)

captive_fairy said:


> I had sisters at a preschool i worked at named Ebony, Jade and Amber and their cousins were Ruby and Crystal...nice by themselves, but naming all your kids after rocks?



lol my sisters name is amber... my brother and i used to call her traffic light :lol:


----------



## JasonL (Jun 3, 2009)

captive_fairy said:


> I had sisters at a preschool i worked at named Ebony, Jade and Amber and their cousins were Ruby and Crystal...nice by themselves, but naming all your kids after rocks?



well... Ebony's is actually wood..and Amber isn't a rock as such either but I see your point


----------



## Colin (Jun 3, 2009)

chantelle_savage said:


> I know of a kid who's mother was on drugs when she gave birth and named the kid 'Rainbow'.
> 
> I thought that was cruel.



I dont like children.. they make too much noise and smell 
I personally think people should make more of an effort to use cruel names..
ones that will scar them for life :lol:


----------



## Renagade (Jun 3, 2009)

my friend named his kids phoenix (girl) and griffin (boy), they are ok, but griff's second name is peter.(family guy?)
None names i have heard yet make me cringe as much as when an australian child is named after an american state or city. better yet when they are screeched down the isle at the local shopping center from the mother (shudder inside) because the child is running a muk. 
ren


----------



## abbott75 (Jun 3, 2009)

Renagade said:


> None names i have heard yet make me cringe as much as when an australian child is named after an american state or city. better yet when they are screeched down the isle at the local shopping center from the mother (shudder inside) because the child is running a muk.
> ren



What about Seattle? I think that would be nice, maybe not a first name, but middle...


----------



## redbellybite (Jun 3, 2009)

Well I just got a phone call from my girlfriend saying she is so appalled in her brother and his wife ....they have just had thier first child ...a boy ....her brothers name is ANDY.....SO...the wife called her son YDNA ........its her hubbys name backwards! my g/f is so :shock::evil: ....


----------



## Renagade (Jun 3, 2009)

abbott75 said:


> What about Seattle? I think that would be nice, maybe not a first name, but middle...


 
yep, that sux beyond words (insert shuddering feeling here)


----------



## PhilK (Jun 3, 2009)

My brother works in a public children's hospital in Melbourne and gets ALL the weirdo names. Some that stand out are as follows:

A girl called Female (pronounced feh-MAH-lay)
A girl called ****head (pronounced sh'thayde)
Twins called Oxygen and Nitrogen because they had to be put on those gases as babies
A boy called Vee Ayte Kalluah (he was conceived in a V8 while they were drunk on Kalluah)
Twins that had jaundice when they were babies and were name Bili and Rubin (after the yellow compond bilirubin produced in jaundice)
A girl whose last name was Picket, and her parents called her Star
A boy called Peregrine Hawk

List goes on and on...


----------



## abbott75 (Jun 3, 2009)

redbellybite said:


> Well I just got a phone call from my girlfriend saying she is so appalled in her brother and his wife ....they have just had thier first child ...a boy ....her brothers name is ANDY.....SO...the wife called her son YDNA ........its her hubbys name backwards! my g/f is so :shock::evil: ....



And you pronounce that...?



Renagade said:


> yep, that sux beyond words (insert shuddering feeling here)



I'd agree if it was an overweight bogan mother screaming it in the aisle, but I think it is an alright name for a normal, reasonable, nonbogan person..


----------



## abbott75 (Jun 3, 2009)

PhilK said:


> A boy called Peregrine Hawk



Not only a stupid name, but also incorrect! Who doesn't know their hawks from falcons!?


----------



## Bray-Dog (Jun 3, 2009)

I have a friend at school called Heaven.. and i go to a christian school, lol i never thaught much of it..


----------



## falconboy (Jun 3, 2009)

A friend of my wifes called Sunny Lo, married a vietnamese guy with the surname of 'Tan' so now she is 'Sunny Tan'. :lol:


----------



## rebeccalg (Jun 3, 2009)

My godsons middle name is madog. lol. 

I also know of a family with weird names... I think they started the craze. Three sons, named Thorn, Ridge and Storm! lol, the family is in the fashion industry so I think it was expected of them to be a little 'out there'. lol


----------



## PhilK (Jun 3, 2009)

There should be a test to see who can be parents. Some sort of licence issued to fit parents only...


----------



## Colin (Jun 3, 2009)

pythons73 said:


> A friend of mine name is Wayne King,aka ****ing....




haha  at my old job I used to get the boss's wife when she ordered chinese food to ask for wan king chicken :lol: 
I just said its supposed to be like peking chicken but differenr sauces.. 
was hilarious listening to her getting into an argument when the restauranter kept saying "me so sorry no wan king chicken"


----------



## Colin (Jun 3, 2009)

PhilK said:


> There should be a test to see who can be parents. Some sort of licence issued to fit parents only...



most of the australopithecus simpletons couldn't pass the potato salad let alone pass a test


----------



## captive_fairy (Jun 3, 2009)

I think that they should have a better system for approving the names at the births, deaths and marriges


----------



## spydalover (Jun 3, 2009)

this girl i no her name is montanna her bros name is jordan my auntys name is kitty i have a cousins named summer. blaze, umily, paris (girls) stuart named after some navy ship his dad served on this dude named Melvin pimp named his son Toree and since his last name was pimp he copped it at school


----------



## rebeccalg (Jun 3, 2009)

I knew twins named Jack and Jill... they didn't get picked on at school either... which I thought was more surprising than anything else.


----------



## i_LoVe_AnImAlS (Jun 3, 2009)

i can't exactly remember it properly it had rainbow viney (vine)-not sure on spelling and some other random thing but that was what my mums friend called her baby she is like all into greenpeace and crap so yer its really weird


----------



## Sarah24 (Jun 3, 2009)

oh..my mum was gonna be called Japonica


----------



## bubbaloush (Jun 3, 2009)

Hahaha I never realised Pheonix was a cruel name.

I had a baby on friday the 13th i lost count of how many people told us we should call him Jason 11wks later and we can't decide if thats his middle name or no.

I like different names but apparently Xavier is too unique


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Jun 3, 2009)

Renagade said:


> None names i have heard yet make me cringe as much as when an australian child is named after an american state or city.


 
I think there might be a certain mother here on APS who may have a thing or two to say about that!


----------



## captive_fairy (Jun 3, 2009)

bubbaloush said:


> Hahaha I never realised Pheonix was a cruel name.
> 
> I had a baby on friday the 13th i lost count of how many people told us we should call him Jason 11wks later and we can't decide if thats his middle name or no.
> 
> I like different names but apparently Xavier is too unique


 
Im preggas at the moment, its a surprise, but I like the name Xavier if its a boy...but yeah, my partner thinks its too out there for a name


----------



## whcasual79 (Jun 3, 2009)

i just foudn out there's this new byrd at my work and her name is SUGAR ... wat the!


----------



## stretch101 (Jun 3, 2009)

im a fan out slightly odd names, i think its unique 
if i ever has a boy, i want to call him hunter.....

lol, my little boys name is hunter!


----------



## mysnakesau (Jun 3, 2009)

I am not kidding, I had a customer at my shop who laybied some aquarium stuff. His name was Richard Head. I thought nothing of it until he started telling me about he days at school being called a d***head.

I have accidentally given my daughter a cruel name - Melina. I picked her name from a baby book, has a latin meaning of canary yellow. My husband particularly liked the canary yellow hyundai excel's at the time so thats what we called her. I recently discovered that her name is also a medical term for black poop  but luckily not spelt the same.


----------



## spydalover (Jun 3, 2009)

i no some kids named zavier, brady, finlay (boys) shohanna and Lateesh and this girls mums name is gay and their last name is guy


----------



## Sarah24 (Jun 3, 2009)

I love the name Xavier....i really dont see why some people have a problem with it!
Others i have heard and loved but other have thought theyre strange are for the Girlies:
Makenna, Farley, Brenna and Zali
and for the boys: 
Alaric, Ferris, Grady and Darcie


----------



## sarah_m (Jun 3, 2009)

stretch101 said:


> im a fan out slightly odd names


I totally agree, be unique and different, but not to the point where the kid will get a wedgie every day of its school life!!!! That will make them feel special for all the wrong reasons.


----------



## falconboy (Jun 3, 2009)

Although people can't help their surnames, a girl I went to school with had a surname of Frilay. My rude english teacher asked her once if its pronounced 'Fry Lay' (rhyming with Friday) or 'free lay' - of course it was Free Lay. 'Thats unfortunate' was his reply. LOL.


----------



## spazzakazza (Jun 4, 2009)

I went to kindergarten with a girl named Rainy and her last name was Day


----------



## PhilK (Jun 4, 2009)

Brother knew a girl called "Spidey".. her last name was Webb


----------



## Mle00 (Jun 4, 2009)

Xavier is pretty common these days, too common for a wedgie filled childhood!


----------



## Lozza (Jun 5, 2009)

Some hippies down the road called their baby girl Orlando Kookaburra McLennan-McKevitt-Emerson :shock: poor thing


----------



## mrmikk (Jun 5, 2009)

Merle Ester

Yes, it is a real name given to an unfortunate chidld!


----------



## pyrodarknessanny (Jun 5, 2009)

lol, my cousins and some of my friends siblings have been having kids, and they have some odd names 
there's raiden, after a teckken (video game) character and a bizon, street fighter (video game) so far. 
i think one of the other kids had a strange name like that too. i even went to school with a boy named ford! 
if i had kids id give them cruel names, like name them after birds lol


----------



## Specks (Jun 5, 2009)

my friend knows some whos first name is precious and middle name blood:shock: i was like wat the hell. very nice name for a girl.


----------



## spud1 (Jun 7, 2009)

my wife's name is angel, i like it and anyone one else she meets all comment on what a nice name it is.


----------



## abbott75 (Jun 7, 2009)

spud1 said:


> my wife's name is angel, i like it and anyone one else she meets all comment on what a nice name it is.



Sorry, but IMO if people feel the need to comment on a name, it is a stupid name.

:?


----------



## Kyro (Jun 7, 2009)

spud1 said:


> my wife's name is angel, i like it and anyone one else she meets all comment on what a nice name it is.



It's my nieces name too, I think it's beautiful
I feel sorry for this girl I went to school with named Kerry Hunt:lol:


----------



## da_donkey (Jun 7, 2009)

I played lawn bowls with an old bloke named "Iva Horne" :shock: must be on those little blue pills.

When i get my photo taken for a newspaper orsomthing like that i always say my name is "Mike Litoris".


----------



## koalia (Jun 7, 2009)

how boring it would be if everyone was called peter,thomas paul, jane sarah and cathy! everyone has differnet personalities why give them all the same name


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Jun 7, 2009)

Kyro said:


> It's my nieces name too, I think it's beautiful
> I feel sorry for this girl I went to school with named Kerry Hunt:lol:


 
There was one at my school called Sharon McHunt


----------



## PhilK (Jun 7, 2009)

koalia said:


> how boring it would be if everyone was called peter,thomas paul, jane sarah and cathy! everyone has differnet personalities why give them all the same name


There are a lot more names out there than those you have listed.. I hardly think people need to resort to "****head" and "Vee-Ayte Kaluah" to be individuals..

What reallys annoys me is normal names spelt crazily... Georgie spelt Joorjiee is one example, but there are zillions..


----------



## LullabyLizard (Jun 8, 2009)

I knew someone called Wayne Kerr. :shock:


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Jun 8, 2009)

chantelle_savage said:


> I know of a kid who's mother was on drugs when she gave birth and named the kid 'Rainbow'.
> 
> I thought that was cruel.


 Who says thats cruel?:lol:


----------



## Talanthas (Jun 8, 2009)

I'm quite surprised that no one mentioned Wacko Jacko calling his youngest Blanket. I know its a nick name but no one knows what its real name is.

When I was doing work experience in a reptile house we had a woman come in with a sick carpet snake. Her name was Joy Gelly. An unfortunate combination

The local mechanic for were I used to live was called Hung Phat. Must have been hard for him at school here


----------



## gecko-mad (Jun 8, 2009)

my dads name is timothy and he had trouble with his initials at a bank as his initials areT.I.M


----------



## PhilK (Jun 8, 2009)

A kid at my brother's work was from Vietnam and she was called Phat Ho, and an Arabian kid there was called Mihahd Willi.. He reckons the paging network broke down from all the pages "Have you discharged Mihahd Willi?" "I need you to exam Mihahd Willi" etc etc


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Jun 8, 2009)

This poor chaps name is Kok on chin.


Just so people don't think i'm making it up, you can read it yourself here:
http://www.smh.com.au/news/national...ocal-say-police/2006/10/31/1162278141495.html


----------



## snakes4me2 (Jun 8, 2009)

My grandfather wanted to call me Stanley Harry Ian Turner, Im glad mum only stuck with the Ian Turner bit :lol:


----------



## snakes4me2 (Jun 8, 2009)

LullabyLizard said:


> I knew someone called Wayne Kerr. :shock:


 
one of my old school teachers named his kid wayne kerr. I also know a man named wayne king


----------



## spydalover (Jun 8, 2009)

Talanthas said:


> I'm quite surprised that no one mentioned Wacko Jacko calling his youngest Blanket. I know its a nick name but no one knows what its real name is.


 
Micheal Jacksons sons are both called Prince Micheal Jackson and his daughters name is Paris Katherine Micheal Jackson


----------



## cootiesami (Jun 8, 2009)

How about Su Wong?

My cousin has the name pacquita and freya, juniper


----------



## zobo (Jun 8, 2009)

its starting to get to the point of 'normal' names being rare!
We have a little girl due on Wednesday and she is getting a normal name, not some crazy name the poor kid has to live with forever.
Recently heard of a poor kid at a local school called "kitten' and they send her to school with 'hello kitty' bags and stuff!
now that is too far!
j


----------



## Lonewolf (Jun 8, 2009)

i went you a skool with this kid named david and when he turnd 17 he wonted to aply for a job so he had to order his birth certificate and when he got it he dident have a first or middle name so he did a bit of ringing around to find out what the go is and found that the the certificate was accurate soo he named him self tooky


----------



## Reptile_Boy (Jun 8, 2009)

One of my family's employees named his sone bodie.


----------



## stuartandconnie (Jun 8, 2009)

chantelle_savage said:


> There's a security guard at our shipping centre called Angel...
> Flippin' weird name.


 

well i have a friend who changed her name Angela to "Angel Willow" if you knew her, it actually suits... but yes odd.


----------



## Sarah24 (Jun 8, 2009)

koalia said:


> how boring it would be if everyone was called peter,thomas paul, jane *sarah* and cathy! everyone has differnet personalities why give them all the same name


 

Gee thnx


----------



## dreamkiller (Jun 8, 2009)

well my name is Amanda Love ( which sounds just like "a man to love") 
but it could have been worse. i know a couple who called their daughter precious, now that is many levels of wrong.


----------



## Kersten (Jun 9, 2009)

da_donkey said:


> When i get my photo taken for a newspaper orsomthing like that i always say my name is "Mike Litoris".


My brother in law usually goes by Hugh Jorgen for that sort of thing....:lol:

For thoe who mentioned Xavier, I quite like it and don't think it's really all that uncommon anymore either. My girlfriend's youngest is a Xavier, we call him X-Man. Never heard any nasty nicknames from it so it could always be worse. Can't believe some of the rubbish names people come out with.....each to their own I guess, but Pilot Inspektor....and the wannabe afro-american names that Aussie parents give their poor kids? :shock:


----------



## Kyro (Jun 9, 2009)

My youngest son is named Xavier & he get's called X -man too


----------

